# DC advice



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I am in need of some advice on a dust collector. I know of someone that is selling a Reliant NN820 dust collector for $150. Obviously, I'd rather spend money on toys but I know I need a DC. Is this a good deal? I've tried checking it out on the web, but all I can find are a few ads for people selling them (Hmmmm). Thanks!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

In dust collectors you start by checking cfm and what power source and how fine of dust the bag will contain.
I think reliant was an old brand harbor freight would carry if that's the case the new harbor freight goes for about the fame price. I bought a harbor freight dust collector 5 years ago and it has worked fine and I'm a kind of a tool snob.


----------

